# Budgie cooing?



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi! I'm a bit worried about Ezio. She's been very active and LOUD AS ALWAYS :budge: 
But lately she's been making these coo sounds at me! They sound just like a doves! I'm wondering if she is possibly sick or has a respiratory deal going on :dunno: but I wanted to consult TB first. We have absolutely zero doves in my neighborhood, no pigeons either, so it can't be mimicking! If anyone knows what it is, if its affection or sickness, please tell


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If she is eating, drinking, pooping normally, and is active I doubt there is any reason for concern.

When you hold her up near your ear, do you hear any "clicking" sounds when she breathes?

Budgies normally make many different types of sounds - "cooing, chirping, singing, scolding, etc." 
Without us hearing what you are hearing it is difficult to give a valid assessment but it does not sound like something to worry about.

If you are particularly concerned, you can upload a video with audio to the forum in this thread so we can hear the sounds you are worried about.*


----------



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

No, no clicking when she breathes. I did not know budgies could coo! I was so concerned over nothing, oh my goodness. Thank you for clearing this up I appreciate it so much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are most welcome. :hug:

I'm going to go ahead and close this thread now.*


----------

